# New stuff from Peter Fehervari - Fire and Ice



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library - Fire and Ice (eShort)










*Fire and Ice*

*An Inquisition and T'au Empire story* 

A hunted Inquisitorial agent, determined to end T'au influence on an Imperial world, finds himself drawn into a larger game in which he may be a pawn – or he may be the key to victory. 

*READ IT BECAUSE*
Peter Fehervari is the master of the twisted tale, where nothing can be taken at face value and every line adds more to the tangled web of mystery – and 'Fire and Ice' takes that to whole new levels, as an Interrogator comes face to face with a legend… 


eBook
€6.99 

*THE STORY*
On an Imperial world being torn apart by internal rivalries and the influence of the T'au Empire and its pernicious "Greater Good", Interrogator Haniel Mordane is in trouble. Pursued by the Inquisition for his part in a failed operation and guarded by a man he fears and mistrusts, Mordane is still set on doing his duty and defeating the T'au influence. Is a meeting with the mysterious Calavera key? And will Mordane survive as he finds himself on a maglev train, using his interrogation skills on a very dangerous and very special prisoner? 

Written by Peter Fehervari 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------


While I normally don't bother noting about digital mondays shorties, I know Fehervari have a growing fanbase. 



Myself I wasn't too keen on his last Tau stuff, but he really impressed me with his genestealer cults novel.


----------

